# QHL - Quickstep Holdings



## kerosam (13 September 2005)

anyone heard about Quickstep Holdings Limited? They are issuing 24m shares at $0.25 ea to raise $6m. They are in the 'composite component manufacturing technology' business.

anyone got an opinion about them?


----------



## Dr Stock (24 July 2006)

*Quickstep*

I don't know why but my original post disappeared.

Anyway has anybody had a look at Quickstep QHL

its 69c now. Had a strong run and is up 26% for the day.

Found it on crazyjimsmith's website


----------



## Staybaker (9 August 2006)

FYI: According to their Fourth Quarter Report, one of Quickstep's products, the "Flatout Boat", will be featured on The New Inventors on ABC TV at 8 pm tonight (9th August). Might be worth watching.

Cheers, Staybaker (holding QHL).


----------



## saltyjones (23 September 2006)

time for another look at the protential blue sky of this co. the share price has slowly fallen to 39.5 before reversing upward these last few days to 43 cents. could there be a bit more momentum leading into more announcements in october & november?


----------



## saltyjones (3 October 2006)

the flat-out boat starts production shortly. a great lead-in to a promising future.


----------



## Green Lantern (2 November 2006)

New to this chat room.  Have been following QHL for some time.  It's doing very nicely now, but it's certainly very near its peak.  I think there will be some profit taking in the next few weeks.  May get back to 50's which would be a good buying opportunity.

Cheers


----------



## Green Lantern (2 November 2006)

*Re: QHL - Quickstep Holdings- Definitely worth a look*

QHL is definitely worth a apectulative punt, though I'd let it pull back 20% first as it is trading near a peak.  Definitely on the rise though.


----------



## saltyjones (2 November 2006)

*Re: QHL - Quickstep Holdings- Definitely worth a look*



			
				Green Lantern said:
			
		

> QHL is definitely worth a apectulative punt, though I'd let it pull back 20% first as it is trading near a peak.  Definitely on the rise though.



their annual report talks of preparing for aerospace composite production in their new premises. are they hinting that talks are progressing well....very well indeed.   if it did retrace to 50 cents it would be an absolute bargain.


----------



## Green Lantern (3 November 2006)

I agree.  I think it will drop back to high 50s , low 60s in the next fortnight. Just a hunch.


----------



## Col Lector (30 March 2007)

I think Quickstep (QHL) worth another look. Had slipped from a high of 80c Dec 06 to bottom around 42 in March. Gone from there to current 63c over 3 days or so but expect could spike much higher soon. The company is proving its state-of-art composite technology to the big aerospace corps & has had positive response to date. Has flagged the release of very significant announcements in this regard late April & may.

This from The Australian....


Quickstep innovation prepares for take-off
Steve Creedy 
March 30, 2007 

AN innovative composites manufacturing process developed by Perth-based Quickstep Holdings could be used for the large-scale manufacture of aerospace parts as early as next year.
The company is establishing a new testing and manufacturing facility in Munich, Germany, and says talks on a co-operation and development agreement with "a leading European-based aircraft manufacturer" are expected to produce an announcement by May. 
The talks, reportedly with Airbus, come as Quickstep has also established a technology advisory board to accelerate the commercialisation of the company's process, a new alternative to the traditional way of producing composite parts. 

The board is headed by a composites expert and former senior Airbus executive Andrew Walker. 

Quickstep chairman Mark Jenkins said the Munich operation would allow the aircraft manufacturer's experts to examine the company's liquid-cured manufacturing system. 

Mr Jenkins said Quickstep was already bidding on parts and was working towards aircraft certification. 

"It's about engagement and showing them what Quickstep can do," he said. 

Quickstep is well placed to capitalise on a switch by aircraft manufacturers to composite materials, which are lighter than traditional metal parts. 

Mr Jenkins said this change meant there was not enough autoclave capacity to meet demand. 

"And autoclaves are big and bulky ... so they need an alternative and we're a leading contender," he said. 

The science behind Quickstep was also fundamentally better than traditional methods, Mr Jenkins said.


----------



## Col Lector (21 May 2007)

Quickstep exits a Trading Halt at opening. Has a positive whiff about it. Company has been flagging a May announcement. Expecting increasing interest shown by Major aircraft firms will progress the companies advanced composite materials business/patents.


----------



## Col Lector (27 June 2007)

As per my previous posts....I am a real fan of this company. Groundbreaking Australian composite technology that is meeting great interest from aircraft manufacters in US & Europe. The latest newsletter, released today is very positive & neatly summarises the company's potential>>

http://www.quickstep.com.au/files/document/146_Quickstep_Company_Newsletter_June_2007.pdf


----------



## Col Lector (23 November 2007)

Announced overnight that Macquarie Funds Management has taken a 6% stake at $0.60 per share after conducting due diligence and visiting their operations.  Defines a base price. Currently trading at that 0.60.
Oz tech co that has the potential to benefit hugely from projected growth in global aircraft construction.


----------



## Col Lector (17 January 2008)

Big announcement out today - albeit strangely released as non-price sensitive. Quickstep has commenced manufacture of aircraft components inWA ...establishing a world-class aerospace operation to supply the major internationals. Have secured the services of 3 senior engineers from Airbus to accelerate rampup....
Mkt capitalisation only ~ 80mill

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20080117/pdf/316z7bv50t0cwd.pdf


----------



## bandicoot76 (6 May 2009)

this stock has been reccomended to me by a newsletter i subscribe to as a "bargain basement stock severely undervalued by the market". ive done abit of snooping around and come to the same conclusion... anyone have any further comments on it???


----------



## kenny (6 May 2009)

Hi bandicoot76,

Can you give us any more details of the report's findings? 

Basic QHL stuff for newcomers like me;

~162M shares on issue.
~$4M in bank with a $A10 million convertible loan agreement with Al Farida Investments Co LLC, based in UAE. Converting to 20c QHL shares.

QHL aspire to be a leading edge carbon fibre composite manufacturer targeting in particular the aerospace industry. F-35 and potential UAE contracts are drawcards.


I'm sure others can give a better summary.

Cheers,

Kenny


----------



## bandicoot76 (7 May 2009)

only rumours that theyve got something big brewing with airbus... nothing substantial i'm afraid... i got 25000 @ 0.2 for a speculative punt

newsletter just basically said that it had big potential...


----------



## bandicoot76 (4 November 2009)

nice announcement today about the MOU with lockheed to supply USD$700M of contracts. watch this space for a breakout baby yeah!


----------



## Knobby22 (4 November 2009)

Does anyone know the barriers to entry for carbon fibre manufacture?

How can this company compete with China?


----------



## nick2fish (4 November 2009)

Knobby22 said:


> Does anyone know the barriers to entry for carbon fibre manufacture?
> 
> How can this company compete with China?




Quickstep has developed its own  carbon fibre technology protected by patents. We are talking bout years of research and development here aimed at the top end of the aircraft industry, not some fisher and price toy. Well done fellow holders and strap in because its my guess that the ride has just begun


----------



## No Gain (13 December 2009)

My views as well the ride is about to begin on carbon fibre composite aircraft such as the Dreamliner 787 and the F35 fighter that Quickstep will be making parts for soon. The SP for this company will only be going in the same direction as the future numbers of composite aircraft. 840 Dreamliners on order and 3,100 F 35's so far. Quickstep has a good future and I am holding what I have and intend to participate in the SPP and possibly buy more on the dip I expect when the SPP shares are available to trade. Hopefully QHL makes up for all my other losses.


----------



## MOSSuMS (21 December 2009)

No Gain said:


> My views as well the ride is about to begin on carbon fibre composite aircraft such as the Dreamliner 787 and the F35 fighter that Quickstep will be making parts for soon. The SP for this company will only be going in the same direction as the future numbers of composite aircraft. 840 Dreamliners on order and 3,100 F 35's so far. Quickstep has a good future and I am holding what I have and intend to participate in the SPP and possibly buy more on the dip I expect when the SPP shares are available to trade. Hopefully QHL makes up for all my other losses.




Just be patient - big projects like this never run smoothly, and ramping production up is often as hard as delivering the first one. Airbus still make a loss on each one 2 years after deliveing their first A480.

Don't get me wrong, Carbon Fibre and related composites are the future for transport. Anything that makes them better, cheaper and quicker is a godsend, it just new tech, big projects, other suppliers and international politics will cause issues that QHL can't control.

I'm not a holder BTW, but am egging them on from a safe distance to avoid those sharp shards and itchy fibres if an impact does come along!


----------



## MOSSuMS (2 January 2010)

MOSSuMS said:


> Just be patient - big projects like this never run smoothly, and ramping production up is often as hard as delivering the first one. Airbus still make a loss on each one 2 years after deliveing their first A480.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, Carbon Fibre and related composites are the future for transport. Anything that makes them better, cheaper and quicker is a godsend, it just new tech, big projects, other suppliers and international politics will cause issues that QHL can't control.
> 
> I'm not a holder BTW, but am egging them on from a safe distance to avoid those sharp shards and itchy fibres if an impact does come along!




Read some stuff on carbon nano tubes and their application in composites such as carbon fibre. Quite astounding potential new materials and properties are possible if they can get a scale manufacturing process. Probably a decade or two away for any real applications, but shows there is a potential performance progression and bleading edge applications far beyond our current vision. Hopefuly that will slowly move stodgy old-hat CF out of F1, supercars, military and aerospace, and into the core of mainstream products.


----------



## No Gain (5 January 2010)

I agree that there is a strong future for CF so I will hold. The SP has been moving up slowly so I'm happy. I wonder if it will be the black gold for the next decade? I hope so.


----------



## MOSSuMS (6 January 2010)

No Gain said:


> I agree that there is a strong future for CF so I will hold. The SP has been moving up slowly so I'm happy. I wonder if it will be the black gold for the next decade? I hope so.




I agree, but will CFE be the one? I got burnt by BluGlass as I also believed LEDs were the future, but they never commercialised the new tech, so I got out.

Is QHL going to be using it's new tech for the Lightning II parts, or its traditional CF autoclave manufacturing processes? I want to see volume/scale use of their new tech, as that is their USP, otherwise the barriers to entry and potential upside aren't big enough and CF manufacturing doesn't take a 'step' forward.


----------



## MOSSuMS (9 January 2010)

MOSSuMS said:


> I agree, but will CFE be the one? I got burnt by BluGlass as I also believed LEDs were the future, but they never commercialised the new tech, so I got out.
> 
> Is QHL going to be using it's new tech for the Lightning II parts, or its traditional CF autoclave manufacturing processes? I want to see volume/scale use of their new tech, as that is their USP, otherwise the barriers to entry and potential upside aren't big enough and CF manufacturing doesn't take a 'step' forward.




FYI: Found this volume+cost Carbon Fibre (Fiber) competitor in the US: http://www.fiberforge.com/. Looks interesting and shows that there are still many potential winners and losers of this race.


----------



## No Gain (14 January 2010)

Great 10% jump in QHL today. Might have to change my name to Gain instead of No Gain. Ex Boeing executive on board now so the SP might be taking off just like those Boeing jets.


----------



## skc (15 January 2010)

No Gain said:


> Great 10% jump in QHL today. Might have to change my name to Gain instead of No Gain. Ex Boeing executive on board now so the SP might be taking off just like those Boeing jets.




Something fishy going on here. Today is the last day for the SPP application, and prices jumped 10%. Before that the SPP is hardly worth applying, after that it's a no brainer. Wouldn't be surprised to see this fall back onto the SPP price (52c) when the new shares hit the market.


----------



## No Gain (15 January 2010)

skc said:


> Something fishy going on here. Today is the last day for the SPP application, and prices jumped 10%. Before that the SPP is hardly worth applying, after that it's a no brainer. Wouldn't be surprised to see this fall back onto the SPP price (52c) when the new shares hit the market.




I didn't think of that as a reason and I hope it wasn't the reason otherwise I'll be back to No Gain I'm still confident however that long term the SP will move upwards. Especially once they get into production of those aircraft parts.


----------



## kermit345 (9 February 2010)

Since adding QHL to my watchlist of potential buys in mid jan it has traded down from 56cents to 38.5 cents today.

Just wondering what peoples thoughts are and the potential they see for the company at this price?

I see it as a buying opportunity and very close to adding it to my portfolio, although I haven't had the opportunity to take a real in-depth look at the company itself. Everything i've read seems positive and from my understanding they are likely to have announcements in the coming months about contracts to produce for companies etc as well as the possibility of another equity raising mid this year.

Anyone able to provide some clarity to this?


----------



## ubtheboss (9 February 2010)

kermit345 said:


> Since adding QHL to my watchlist of potential buys in mid jan it has traded down from 56cents to 38.5 cents today.
> 
> Just wondering what peoples thoughts are and the potential they see for the company at this price?
> 
> ...




Hi Kermit,

Like a lot of people in this forum and others I follow David Hasselhurst's picks.  He currently writes for the Eureka Report (there he is known as The Speculator).  He has loved this stock for a while and still does.  Like him I am holding shares  in it and waiting for the upcoming announcement that will hopefully seal in cement their MOU for the JSF project.  Good news like that will do wonders for the SP.

I am not a chartist but I had a look at QHL's chart a while ago and came up with the following.  It may or may not help you.  Remember to do your own research 

QUICKSTEP (QHL)

-JUNE 24 0.15 (0.15 LOW)
- JULY 8 0.18 1ST MOU

(20 days later)

- JULY 28 0.37 (0.43 HIGH) (146% increase from low before build up)

3 MONTHS (11 WEEK GAP)

- OCT 21 0.28 (0.27 LOW)
- NOV 4 0.49 2nd MOU (68% increase from 21/10 low to 4/11 close)

(12 days later)

-NOV 16 0.66 (0.72 HIGH) (135% increase from low before build up)

3 MONTHS (11 WEEK GAP)

(projecting forward based on possible trend) PREDICTION ONLY

-FEB 9 0.39 (0.385 LOW) 
-FEB 23- MAR 1 0.63 MOU FINALIZED (based on same 68% gain above. This news is not new news so the gain could be less)

(12 days later ??)

-MAR 10-13 0.75-85 HIGH (may reach high of 0.91 but will pull back because news not new)

SOME NOTES:

- I used this trend to accurately predict the high of 0.72. I missed selling at that price but I did sell at 0.65 and it has gone down since.
- there is no causal relationship between the 1st MOU and the 2nd MOU in terms of when they happened but once they did happen they followed similar trends.
- there is a causal relationship between the announcement of the 2nd MOU and the finalizing of the 2nd MOU we just don't know exactly what it is yet. My guess is it will cause the SP to follow a similar trend since most people are looking at the same graph I am. Most of them know more than me though  

I added to my holdings today at 0.39. Let's hope I got the low right. There is no justification in the quality of the company that would drive it down this low or lower. It's just the jittery market IMO. Well, just means it has further to fly when the good news hits.

Remember to do you own research. Best of (informed) luck to ya.


----------



## kermit345 (10 February 2010)

I too am a reader of the Eureka Report. I work in the financial planning industry and one of our managing partners subscribes to the report. Can definately follow your trend quite easily, and as you state its probably likely this kick in march may not be as big due to it being a finalisation of what has already been released.

The companies I like of David's are the ones that are approaching or considering actual production that will make them profitable, rather then the pure research/exploration plays. Hence why I followed his lead into A1 Minerals, and also why I am considering this stock.

I just think for david to re-buy the stock within the 50cent+ range he must still see the potential for considerable upside within the next 12 months (the same as him retaining his A1 holding at mid 30c range). That coupled with the recent drop and their impending news of finalisaing the MOU (as well as moving towards production and profitability) just makes me think the potential here is too great to ignore.

I think i'll have to do some research in the coming days and look at getting on board next week if the prices are still in the 40c range.


----------



## MOSSuMS (27 May 2010)

I'm not in it still. Anyone active in this one? At 32c, almost back down at its issue price after inflation, which is either great value given future prospects, or shows how much debt and equity rasied it's destroyed on it's path so far - I feel for anyone who's stayed the full course.

I've not been following recently, apart from noticing JSF delays and finger pointing (I think I alluded to this as the most likely risk a while back, or I should have!).

My interest is when they get a reliable revenue stream - are they close, or is it still years away? At some point they have to convert to make this thing fly (excuse the pun). At the moment it feels like another Orbital, so just can't stump up the dosh even though my heart wants to.



kermit345 said:


> I too am a reader of the Eureka Report. I work in the financial planning industry and one of our managing partners subscribes to the report. Can definately follow your trend quite easily, and as you state its probably likely this kick in march may not be as big due to it being a finalisation of what has already been released.
> 
> The companies I like of David's are the ones that are approaching or considering actual production that will make them profitable, rather then the pure research/exploration plays. Hence why I followed his lead into A1 Minerals, and also why I am considering this stock.
> 
> ...


----------



## MOSSuMS (11 June 2010)

Getting harder to resist! Will check the fundamentals and look at the charts again, as there should be a bottom soon if there are no other surprises in the numbers. With Director Peter Cook's wife selling $76k (2/3 of their holding) at 32.6c I'm not getting in until whatever expected bad news has come out and been priced in though, which could take a while...


----------



## Julz86 (25 May 2011)

Realy thinking of enterting this stock at its current levels. Any thoughts or updates on this stock? Currently undergoing an issue at 32c and based on past history has shot back up 10% on the last day of the SPP. 

A projection by 2 stockbrokers RBS and stockone of 58c and 55c respectively in a year's time. Althought both are involved in the company in this recent SPP which may (may not) sway the accuracy of it?


----------



## TheRising (17 August 2011)

I bought in at 39cents and now sitting at a loss of >50% . I had the opportunity to sell at around 55 cents but greed set in as I wanted to sell around 80cents 

The problem with this company is that it has no income and I don't see any earnings in the short-medium term, and the US might cut its defense budget funding due to the situation it is in.


----------



## kermit345 (17 August 2011)

I still hold QHL and i'm really disapointed with how things have played out. As you've mentioned the problem is a lack of earnings. I think the JSF program is still likely to go ahead even if there are a few budget cuts in terms of defense spending int he US as they have already sunk so much into it.

The problem with QHL is they have so many irons in the fire, but none of them ever come to fruition. JSF is the closest they've become to producing parts and hence an ongoing income with some sort of a profit margin. The problem being that this is still another 6-12 months off until they start producing commercially and a further 6-12 months on top of that before they are making income and even close to being profitable.

Would certainly be good if they could sell their turn-key units as it would just simply be an ongoing income stream for minimal input from QHL due to simple licensing fees for using their unit.

Would be great if they become profitable within 12-18 months but I just don't see it happening at the moment. The longer it drags on the closer I feel myself and others are to just cutting their losses and moving on.


----------



## Purple XS2 (3 January 2020)

For a company in a highly visible space, Quickstep doesn't get much attention.
Share Price has drifted up and down and around the $0.10c mark for years, it seems.

Some recent director share-buying, in addition to directors receivings shares as performace rights, may give cheer to the resolute holders.

If the F35 project overall can gain some credibility, then Quickstep is well placed to share the kudos.
But if F35 is canned (unlikely: too much egg on too many faces) or scaled back ... hmmm. Not so pretty.

Regards,
P


----------



## Purple XS2 (17 March 2020)

There's been quite a lot going down in the areospace industry in the last 10 weeks.
Quickstep's last investor pressie https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200227/pdf/44fjd1hctykj2p.pdf was upbeat for ongoing prospects, but with the civilian global fleet sitting on tarmacs for the next ? months, hard to evaluate the degree of impact here.

So the SP has slumped along with everything else, but QHL's prospects for recovery could perhaps stall for a while.
Last close at $0.08c.

Not holding, but watching with interest.
Regards,
P


----------



## Dona Ferentes (27 November 2022)

Purple XS2 said:


> For a company in a highly visible space, Quickstep doesn't get much attention.
> Share Price has drifted up and down and around the $0.10c mark for years, it seems.



not sure where the 10c comes from, but, yes, not much attention, drifting up, but mainly down


----------



## Dona Ferentes (27 November 2022)

and from around March 2022:           


> Quickstep is a relatively new player in the drone space following its recent partnership with Swoop Aerospace and its investment in Carbonix. The aerospace components business better known for production of F35 fighter jet parts has experienced turbulence in the past, but sees drones as a key component of its growth outlook.





> _It points to the imminent rollout of its first logistics drone in the third quarter of 2022, as well as the imminent production of the Volasi drone and its place in the Swinburne and Victorian state government Airhub project as evidence that drones can contribute to the company moving forward_.




Recently, there was a _Stockhead _piece that further mentions QHL in conjunction with Carbonix (a company I know nothing about)

*Carbonix is capitalising on increased demand for innovative capabilities through drone solutions from all sectors*

_Leading Australian drone solutions provider and manufacturer, Carbonix, continues to build momentum establishing a new long-range drone capability for its newest partner Fugro (AMS:FUR).

The announcement comes hot on the heels of Carbonix’s collaboration with Australia's Australia’s largest independent manufacturer of aerospace compositions *Quickstep Holdings (ASX:QHL)*.

The company also recently partnered with SA Power Networks and Nokia to advance the use of long-range Un-crewed Aerial Vehicles (UAVs) in aerial inspection work and flood monitoring on remote electricity distribution network assets......









						Flying High: Drone tech Carbonix adds Fugro to string of partnerships - Stockhead
					

Carbonix is capitalising on increased demand for innovative capabilities through drone solutions from all sectors.




					stockhead.com.au
				



_


----------

